# I got some ilangi love to show too!



## myjohnson (Dec 28, 2007)

I just got some ilangi f1s Monday. They were spit out about a month and a half ago. I shot off some pictures real fast. Hope you guys enjoy them.


----------



## flashg (Oct 5, 2007)

Looking pretty sweet MyJohnson! 8) :dancing: Where did ya get em'? THey look good for being so young! :thumb:


----------



## myjohnson (Dec 28, 2007)

good blood lines......f1 from true WC from a homey in Houston.......and all I had to do was buy him a 6 pack!

thanks! :thumb:


----------



## flashg (Oct 5, 2007)

Gotta love deals like that bro!


----------



## myjohnson (Dec 28, 2007)

flashg said:


> Gotta love deals like that bro!


you ever in Houston let me know.....drinks on me. :thumb:


----------



## Xenomorph (Aug 6, 2007)

myjohnson said:


> flashg said:
> 
> 
> > Gotta love deals like that bro!
> ...


Does this extend to Canadian Tropheus addicts as well?!? opcorn:


----------



## flashg (Oct 5, 2007)

Same goes for you guys if you come to Utah... With our screwed up liquor laws not sure that you could call them drinks though. :roll: :thumb:


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 11, 2006)

Liquor laws? Man that's gotta suck.

MJ.....doesn't look like much love for the tank much less to go around.... :lol:


----------



## myjohnson (Dec 28, 2007)

flashg said:


> Same goes for you guys if you come to Utah... With our screwed up liquor laws not sure that you could call them drinks though. :roll: :thumb:


I know it sucks because the maximum alcohol content is 4.0% by volume (3.2% by weight) for beer sold in taverns, beer establishments, and stores.

Just means we are going to have to drink more of it! :dancing:


----------



## myjohnson (Dec 28, 2007)

Xenomorph said:


> myjohnson said:
> 
> 
> > flashg said:
> ...


yes Canadian can come too....but no bluemoon with oranges! :wink:


----------



## twofronts (Apr 23, 2003)

hey, houston here too.

spread the love. He77, put me down for an case.

awesome pics man.


----------



## myjohnson (Dec 28, 2007)

lol, there is a lot of love to go around!

here are some more pic I took today.


----------



## twofronts (Apr 23, 2003)

nice pics, im jealous even more now than from the first shot.

does your buddy have any more on the market, im local can pick up.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 11, 2006)

Very nice looking stock!

I imagine the breeding stock those came from are gorgeous!


----------



## myjohnson (Dec 28, 2007)

eklikewhoa said:


> Very nice looking stock!
> 
> I imagine the breeding stock those came from are gorgeous!


you bet! WC stock looks almost as good as yours EK.


----------



## myjohnson (Dec 28, 2007)

twofronts said:


> nice pics, im jealous even more now than from the first shot.
> 
> does your buddy have any more on the market, im local can pick up.


check pm.


----------



## armthehomeless (Dec 16, 2006)

:thumb:


----------

